# Maytag dishwasher driping



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

check the door gasket for soap buildup, esp at the bottom.


----------



## crescere (Aug 17, 2012)

DannyT said:


> check the door gasket for soap buildup, esp at the bottom.


 
That is the first thing I did. I wiped it clean even though there was not much there. On the left side front of the machine there is this thing that loks like a float. Under the machine it looks like it is attached to a pin that is bobbing. There is also some water coming throught that.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

If your dishwasher has a soap dispenser that looks like the one in the picture, it is probably the seal around the dispenser latch. It is a common problem with this style. The seal fails and allows water to leak into the door, water will usually drip off along the bottom corners of the door. The seal may not even look bad, but can still be the source of the leak.


----------



## crescere (Aug 17, 2012)

I have cleaned the seal and nothing changes. I have included pictures in this post. Note that the white float device or whatever it is loose and pulls up. Is that supposed to happen? Also I have included a picture of underneath the unit to show that the pin attached to that float device boobs freely. Is that supposed to happen? Thank you to all for your help. There is probably one simple solution to this. I just do not know what to do.


----------



## crescere (Aug 17, 2012)

pic 2


----------



## crescere (Aug 17, 2012)

pic 3 undeneath dishwasher. Note white pin on top part.


----------



## crescere (Aug 17, 2012)

pic 4 Is this suposed to be unsecured?


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Your last picture is the float to control the water level. As the dishwasher fills, it floats up until it reaches the correct level, then shuts off the water flow. 

It should not pull completely off like that, normally the float only move up and down about an inch or so. That is probably the cause of your leak, the dishwasher normally operates with only a couple inches of water in the bottom. The bottom of the door doesn't really seal, it merely sits inside a tray that makes up the bottom of the tub. If the water level gets too high the water can pour out.


----------



## crescere (Aug 17, 2012)

iamrfixit said:


> Your last picture is the float to control the water level. As the dishwasher fills, it floats up until it reaches the correct level, then shuts off the water flow. ..


Thank you. So do I have to repalce just that part?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

on the bottom side of that float should be a keeper nut. That is not going to affect the amount of water coming in, that missing nut just keeps the float from coming out of there. That is not going to be the source of your leak. I have found that a lot of dishwashers will drip if the door is not closing tight, There should be an adjustment on the door latch that will allow you to tighten the door against the seal. loosen the bolt and move the latch in just a hair.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

also post #4 is right on also.


----------



## crescere (Aug 17, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> on the bottom side of that float should be a keeper nut. That is not going to affect the amount of water coming in, that missing nut just keeps the float from coming out of there. That is not going to be the source of your leak.


What about what mrfixit said above in post 9?


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

As long as the float still activates the switch and shuts off the water flow then it may not be your problem. As you lift the float you should be able to hear the switch click. My thought was that the float may no longer be connected to the switch.

If the float switch does not work, water would continue to fill the machine and it would not be a small leak, more like a flood.


----------

